# ASUS QVL??? muss man sich daran halten?



## Nighty56 (8. August 2012)

Hallo Leute

Ich erstelle mir zum ersten Mal einen PC zusammen.
I7 3770K
ASUS P8Z77-V LE

nun bin ich beim RAM angelangt. Habe bis Heute nie etwas von einer QVL gehört, erst durch ein wenig googlen...

Habe mir für das o.g. Board dann mal die Liste ausgedruckt und nun bin ich total verunsichert. Muss man sich zwingend an diese Liste halten?

Ursprünglich hatte ich geplant 2x8GB zu verbauen, aber diese Konstelation wird in der Liste gar nicht aufgeführt

Merke ich den Unterschied bei den Latenzzeiten?

Wenn ich manche Nummern der gelisteten RAM´s google, dann sind viele schon gar nicht mehr erhältlich

Wer kann mir denn Speicher für mein Board empfehlen? Wollte später irgendwann dann auf 32GB ausbauen.....

Danke für Eure Hilfen


----------



## GeForce-Lover (8. August 2012)

Geht, merkst du nicht, bei momentanen Ram preisen gleich 32 gb verbauen


----------



## sQeep (8. August 2012)

32GB? Wenns ums spielen geht kommt man mit 16GB mehr als gut aus, das Geld lässt sich sicherlich sinnvoller verwenden. Zum zocken würden selbst 8GB ausreichen. Was hast du mit dem Rechner denn vor?


----------



## Nighty56 (8. August 2012)

Zum zocken und Video/ Photo-bearbeitung

Aber welchen Speicher nehme ich denn nu? Ich werde Wahnsinnig!!!!


----------



## xTc (8. August 2012)

Welches Kit hattest du dir den zuerst ausgesucht?


----------



## Nighty56 (8. August 2012)

Könnte ich für 32GB die hier verwenden? 32GB G.SKILL [ RipjawsZ ] F3-12800CL10Q-32GBZL - Daten- und Preisvergleich - Schottenland.de

Und für 2x8GB hatte ich an die hier gedacht: 16GB CORSAIR Vengeance - Dual Channel Memory (CMZ16GX3M2A1600C9) - Daten- und Preisvergleich - Schottenland.de


----------



## sQeep (8. August 2012)

Beides eigentlich gute Kits, vorher solltest du dir aber noch Gedanken über die Kühlung der CPU machen.... die Vengeance und große Luft-Kühler vertragen sich nicht so


----------



## Nighty56 (8. August 2012)

Eigentlich wollte ich den original Kühler verwenden....


----------



## Nighty56 (8. August 2012)

Wenn ich auf die Herstellerseite der Speichermodule gehe, ist das Board zu diesen Speichern nicht aufgelistet. Mache mir Gedanken, dass diese dann nicht funktionieren....


----------



## sQeep (8. August 2012)

Naja.... nicht unbedingt die leiseste Lösung.
Aber bzgl. der RAM Module brauchst dir eigentlich keine Sorgen zu machen. Probleme gibts in den seltensten Fällen. Beide Kits sind außerdem für Intel-Systeme zertifiziert soweit ich weiß. Die Hersteller können eben nicht alle Kits testen und in die Liste aufnehmen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. August 2012)

Du willst also nicht übertakten? 16GB reichen völlig und die QVL Liste kannst du vergessen. Die ist nur bei der Neuerscheinung halbwegs brauchbar, wobei kein Hersteller wirklich alle möglichen Module testet. Mit jedem Update des Bios kommen Massen an neue Module hinzu.


----------



## Nighty56 (8. August 2012)

Welchen Lüfter für die CPU sollte ich dann nehmen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. August 2012)

Was soll denn als Gehäuse herhalten?


----------



## Nighty56 (8. August 2012)

Ich habe hier ein Midgard 2 von XIGMARTEK stehen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. August 2012)

Da müßte ein Macho 02 gerade noch passen oder der EKL Brocken oder Matterhorn


----------



## Nighty56 (8. August 2012)

Der hier?   EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Rev.B (84000000070) - Daten- und Preisvergleich - Schottenland.de


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. August 2012)

Wobei der ohne Rev. B es auch tun würde da sich dort nur die Kompatiblität zum S. FM 1 geändert hat


----------

